# Anyone in Baltimore Co or Harford Co that can help me out?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a Breakaway HDX that I need to have a guide re-wrapped. I have the guide I got from Nick at Breakaway, I just need it wrapped. Is there anyone out there that can help me out? Let me know price. Thanks guys


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Its pretty easy to do yourself if you just want it functional. No special tools required. Just some TLC.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

But by the time I go out and get everything I need...I just want it done right the first time


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

All you need is a cheap spool of thread and finish epoxy. you can get it all for under $10. 

You don't need any equipment to wrap with.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Like Devcon epoxy ?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope, you need epoxy formulated as a rod finish. The regular stuff will yellow and crack with age. FlexCoat or Threadmaster work well. If it's just a black guide wrap, you could do it yourself, but for that same 10 bucks you can have someone else do it who knows what they're doing. If you screw it up, you're out 10 bucks plus whatever else it costs to repair it. If you have a shop do it, you're out 10 bucks, and if they hose it up, it's on them.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah thats what I was thinking or someone that builds rods or at leaset done it a few times. I'd rather pay someone for something like this


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Justin, if you can bring it down to the Bass Pro in Arundel Mills, I can get it from you there and wrap the guide/finish it for you. 

BTW, I've also got the levelwind cog you wanted.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i believe the HDX has black wraps.
by the time you end up buying your thread ($2.00) and you epoxy ($10.00) for the smallest flexcoat and factor in the shipping for these items and the hassle of doing something you haven't done before, and if not done right (especially prepping the guide feet) you'll end up damaging the blank or cracking the finish.

get somebody to do it. would be like $8-10 for single foot and maybe $15 for double foot.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm thinking you would be better off with a rod finish epoxy- such as Flex coat high or lite build syringe kit- you 'll have to turn the rod by hand - you can use something as simple as a cardboard box with notches cut in it for support- 

While it isn't hard to do- your not likely to save much money doing it yourself, unless your interested in learning how to do it- you can save time and get it done professionally - tho I'm not sure of anyone close by you- you can check with your local tackle shops- they sometimes send or refer customers to a local repair shop- check to see if anyone has posted business cards with them.


I'd be happy to do it, but I'm a good drive from where your at.

If you decide to do it yourself the rod finish may take a couple of hours to harden up- you need to rotate the rod - continuously for the first 15 minutes or so, and then turn it every few minutes for up to 2 hours if using high build- recommended because it dries quicker and one coat should do the trick- if you use light build you may need to turn the rod for much longer- up to 4 hours- the finish will still be quite soft and sticky to the touch for up to 6 hours- but if it is mixed properly it should be dry to the touch after about 12 hours- but will continue to cure for a couple of days- I recommend waiting 2-3 days before fishing it.


You can go to mudhole website for their rodbuilding 101 video tutorials- which will show you the basics of wrapping the guide, mixing and applying the finish, etc.\


Sorry looks like I chimed in a little late- Sounds like AK is the man for the job


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I was for doing it yourself just for the simple fact next time you need to replace a guide you can do it. No need to keep going to the tackle shop every time. 

Knowledge is power!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I dropped it off at the shop right around the corner from my house. They have a guy that does custom trolling and bass rods. There is nothing special about putting a guide back on. Its the same. I am not saying making bass rods and surf rods is the same but just replacing a guide shouldn't be a problem. Thanks for all your input


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry I didn't see this, could have done it for ya no sweat.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> I dropped it off at the shop right around the corner from my house. They have a guy that does custom trolling and bass rods. There is nothing special about putting a guide back on. Its the same. I am not saying making bass rods and surf rods is the same but just replacing a guide shouldn't be a problem. Thanks for all your input


who's doing rod work around Forest Hill?...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not in Forest Hill, But there is a place in Edgewood, its called *Back Woods Sports*. They have some guy that does custom rods for his store. The only reason I know that is I was in there getting some eels one day


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

ahh ok forgot about Elwood... good man there after he gets to know you...


----------

